# Help with new cockatiel



## Kryptmonster (Jan 20, 2016)

So i made two other post regarding a cockatiel i was thinking about adopting from my grandma. Well turns out, i am going to adopt him for sure. He is really old but i don't know how old. He is coming home tomorrow and i hope he will adjust well.
So there was just a few things i wanted help with from a few of you more experienced cocaktiel owners.
1. Have you ever adopted a really old cockatiel before? If so how did it work out for you and did they make a good companion?? (Btw i know every bird has a different personality i just would like to know.)
2. What are the best things i could do for him when he comes home to make him feel more comfortable?? I would like to make the rest of his life with me as pleasant as possible since i don't know how old he is or how long he will live.
3. What are some ways you guys weaned your birds onto pellets? He's eaten cheap junky seed all his life so I'm thinking about switching his seed to a seed that has a better quality to it and then slowly switching him to pellets. I don't want to stress him out too much but i do think he is under weight so if i could feed him a better quality seed at first, maybe he could gain some weight back on before i stress him out and switch his food. ( I will try and post some pictures tomorrow after i get him home)
4. What are some good beginner toys for a cockatiel to have? He hasn't had toys in i don't know how long but i do know it's been over 8 years and i don't want to overwhelm him right after he comes home so i will let him settle in for a few days but i want to know what are some good beginner toys you could suggest?? even home made one. I was thinking about tying strips of paper together and hanging it from the top of his cage to see if he would want to chew and shred it maybe??
5. How did you guys go about approaching a nearly unapproachable bird who hasn't had human contact in years? He seems like he could be friendly again but i don't want to push him too much. I want him to trust me and to be my friend. I want him to understand that I=Good and that hand=food and friend. If you guys have any suggestions or stories of your experiences anything will help 
6. Are they good next to windows? I'm going to be putting him in the corner next to the window hoping that will make him feel safe, secure, and maybe help him not be stressed or as depressed because he will be able to see outside and see sunlight and possibly other birds. I want to give this little guy the best life to my full capability so would this help him?
Anyways, if you guys could help me with these questions and give me any other tips or advice on adopting a cockatiel old or young, i would greatly enjoy that. He seems like he would enjoy it here because he would have me, my mom, two parakeet friends and occasionally my boyfriend here to talk to him and keep him company. So he will have a good social life here. I just want to give the little man the best i can manage so please help me. Iwould really appreciate it. Thank you  :grey tiel::grey tiel::grey tiel::grey tiel:


----------



## BlueDragon109 (Sep 11, 2015)

Well, I'm not super experienced, but I can give some suggestions.

4. Beginner toys... I think shredding toys are a good option, but not all birds like those. Sometimes an interesting looking toy might attract attention, like a one with lots of little ropes, bells, paper, etc. One simple thing a lot of 'tiels like is.... Paper. Try giving him a piece of paper to nibble.

6. With windows, It's good to have them next to one, but always make sure that if sun is shining into the cage, that they have somewhere out of the sun.


----------



## Kryptmonster (Jan 20, 2016)

I just got him home and he seems to be happier already. He doesn't look as depressed or as angry as he usually is. He seems to be fine with me moving around him an i even gave him a bath that he loved. I don't think it is going to be as hard as i thought to train him because he is still showing signs of a loving pet even though he has been put away in his cage for so long. He just seems healthier and happier just from being moved form one house to another. I don't know how this is possible but it is.:grey tiel::grey tiel::grey tiel:


----------



## emgoody (Dec 10, 2015)

I have a tiel who is nervous around toys. I have found that thick pieces of cardboard boxes cut into rectangles or squares (smaller than an index card but bigger than a quarter) work really well for him. I cut the box, use a hole punch to cut a hole, and then use some links or a piece of leather from a bird store to attach it to the cage. I found that mine was scared of something hanging and swinging, so I then had to put another hole into it (picture a rectangle with a hole towards each end) and then secure both sides to the side of his cage near his perch. He has loved it and chews them to pieces over time. I just keep making him new ones. 

Not sure if yours will want to chew like that, but it's a cheap way to give him something to gnaw on while he's getting used to his new environment.

Good luck with him! I am happy to hear he is adjusting well so far, and it's wonderful that you are so interested in loving him and finding ways to make him happy!


----------

